# Using Tivo Bolt with IR extender and older Tivo Remotes/



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I am interested in purchasing a Bolt as an upgrade from my Premiere. 

However, I have the Premiere in another room and am using an HDMI and IR extender for the remote control. It's probably about 40 feet away in another room if not longer.

I understand the remote for the Bolt is new.

Can I use my existing IR extender solution and existing Tivo Premiere remote with the Bolt?

Please let me know. Thanks.

Angelo


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Your Premiere remote will work fine. However the Bolts remote can also be set to be used in IR mode. But before you did that I work check to see if the Bolts remote just works as is I think mine works more that 40 foot without any issues.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Okay.

Can I use the Bolt remote in RF mode at the same time with the Premiere remote?

I like to have multiple remotes in the room in case we temporarily lose one of them?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atomarchio said:


> Okay.
> 
> Can I use the Bolt remote in RF mode at the same time with the Premiere remote?
> 
> I like to have multiple remotes in the room in case we temporarily lose one of them?


Yes. You can use multiple RF remotes or multiple IR remotes with one TiVo. Just make sure the IR remotes use the same remote code with teh Bolt. USe between 1 and 9. Remote code 0 works with Any TiVo. Or if a TiVo is set on remote code zero then any remote works with it.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Yes. You can use multiple RF remotes or multiple IR remotes with one TiVo. Just make sure the IR remotes use the same remote code with teh Bolt. USe between 1 and 9. Remote code 0 works with Any TiVo. Or if a TiVo is set on remote code zero then any remote works with it.


I forgot to mention that I was using an IR extender solution with my Premiere which I would also like to use with the Bolt.

Just called Tivo customer service and they said an IR extender solution is not supported.

The product I am using has a small "eye" shaped device that gets taped to the front of the Tivo box.

Anyone know where on the front of the Bolt I could tape this "eye" so I could use my IR extender?

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

IR receiver--



Dan203 said:


> It's behind the TiVo dude.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Robbo1 said:


> IR receiver--


I am looking at back of the Bolt again and still don't see this. Can you be more specific?


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

atomarchio said:


> I am looking at back of the Bolt again and still don't see this. Can you be more specific?


Try putting your IR bug (eye) on the Tivo logo on the front of the bolt.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Robbo1 said:


> Try putting your IR bug (eye) on the Tivo logo on the front of the bolt.


That worked. Thanks!


----------

